

AbstractSingletonProxyFactoryBean - bmaeser
http://docs.spring.io/spring/docs/2.5.x/api/org/springframework/aop/framework/AbstractSingletonProxyFactoryBean.html

======
dham
[http://james.newtonking.com/json/help/index.html?topic=html/...](http://james.newtonking.com/json/help/index.html?topic=html/T_Newtonsoft_Json_Serialization_CamelCasePropertyNamesContractResolver.htm)

CamelCasePropertyNamesContractResolver

